# SR608 control of TV/ARC



## mlhifi (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi guys,
My problem: if I enable HDMI Control on my SR608, to allow ARC, when I switch the SR608 off, my panasonic plasma TV stays on. Ok, I can turn it off manually, so I do. Then when I turn the SR608 to TUNER, the TV switches back on... I assume this is because with every button-press a video signal is sent on HDMI that turns the TV on! 
I am using only HDMI between SR608 and plasma, connected to HDMI2 (the only ARC channel) and have the TV set to AV input by default, but when switching the TV on, even with a signal present on HDMI, it still only switches to TV.
HELP! I have been going around in circles and then, once lost, reset to factory defaults and start all over again.
Your thoughts would be gratefully received.
Regards,
Mike

EDIT: If I remove the 608 and connect the sat box direct to plasma, works perfectly!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS.
You should also make sure to check out the Panasonic's HDMI Control Menu to make sure that it is set to Off.
If both the Onkyo and Panasonic have HDMI Control of the TV, there will often be issues.

What Panasonic TV do you own? I will read the Owners Manuals of both once I have the TV Model and try to help you get this setup to your liking.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mlhifi (Jul 10, 2011)

Thank you for your kind welcome, and offer.
I'm in the UK so not sure if the model exists in the States, but it's a TX-P50S20B.
It took me quite a while to get to grips with getting the 4:3 aspect to work. So many settings have to be "aligned" with one another over different sub-menus!
I appreciate the Onkyo is not top-of-the-range and therefore understand it's not likely all my wishes will come true, but you never know.
Thanks JJ, appreciate the help.
Mike


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I think the easiest thing to do would be to turn Viera Link to Off. I did Download the Owners Manual for your Plasma from the UK Panasonic Website. The Viera Link info is on Pages 56-59.

Also on you Onkyo. Under Hardware Setup, select HDMI and from there HDMI Control. (RIHD) From there you can turn off HDMI Control completely or have HDMI Control on, but select TV Control to Off and Audio Return Channel to Auto.

You could try leaving Viera Link set to On and simply turning off TV Control on the Onkyo and see if that makes things go smoother. I have the TX-NR3008 and I am guessing the HDMI Control Settings are similar if not identical. Give it a try and let us know if that helps.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mlhifi (Jul 10, 2011)

As soon as you mentioned the Panasonic HDMI control, I looked into it. I did turn off the viera link and, of course, that stops the problem BUT also disables the ARC. Unless I'm missing something... I think this is along the right lines, it's a matter of combinations. 
Thank you so much Jack for your thoughts and ideas. I will play with settings the rest of the evening.
Here, it is 5.30pm and we're listening to KPLU Seattle (where all my family live!)
Thanks again, I'll report back later with hopefully the required results.
Mike


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Indeed it is a matter of combinations. I personally use RIHD with my AVR/TV/BDP and it could not work smoother. Hopefully, you will be able to enjoy the convenience of HDMI Control without it affecting the smooth operation of your HT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mlhifi (Jul 10, 2011)

That's very encouraging that you use RIHD without obvious issues. I will switch it back on and play with other settings around it! That does need to be set ON to use ARC but you can switch off AUTO control in the same menu, but that doesn't seem to stop the problem.
Ultimately, all I want is when I play "a source" on, the amp switches to that input and that, in turn, switches the plasma to the HDMI input. Doesn't seem much to ask does it?
Thanks again for your time and consideration... nice to know there are still some knowledgable and friendly people out there willing to give up there time to help others. I will keep trying and let you know how it goes.
Regards,
Mike


----------



## mlhifi (Jul 10, 2011)

JJ, I'm starting with the basics. Firstly, I want to get the plasma to auto-switch to HDMI when a signal is presented to it from the Onkyo!
To re-iterate, if I connect my SAT box to the plasma, via HDMI, as soon as the SAT box is switched on, the TV switches to that HDMI input.
Place the Onkyo inbetween the 2 and that no longer happens, despite switching ALL control circuits on.
Under these settings, remember that when I switched the Onkyo to TUNER it switched the plasma ON!, but NOT to the HDMI input... it comes on in TV mode. This is despite setting the TV to "power-on preference: AV". So some kind of detecting is going on, but not quite the correct kind?
Sorry JJ, any thoughts on just this particular phenomenon?
Mike


----------



## mlhifi (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh dear... I just did an experiment and it's thrown everything in the air!
I connected my SAT box direct to HDMI2 on the TV and it does NOT auto-switch. I tried it into HDMI1 and it does, which is where it was plugged into before I bought the Onkyo. In fact the manual, page65, clearly shows: To watch satellite broadcasts (Set top box) should be in HDMI1.
But why? I'm sure when my BluRay was in HDMI2 that did switch automatically. 
So, the question must be; do SAT and BluRay boxes output different types of control signals? They must!
Next step. rewire and feed Onkyo to HDMI1. No ARC, of course, but maybe the other control problems will fade away.
JJ, it's only by "talking" things thru that I can find answers. My wife doesn't understand 
Mike


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

mlhifi said:


> Oh dear... I just did an experiment and it's thrown everything in the air!
> I connected my SAT box direct to HDMI2 on the TV and it does NOT auto-switch. I tried it into HDMI1 and it does, which is where it was plugged into before I bought the Onkyo. In fact the manual, page65, clearly shows: To watch satellite broadcasts (Set top box) should be in HDMI1.
> But why? I'm sure when my BluRay was in HDMI2 that did switch automatically.
> So, the question must be; do SAT and BluRay boxes output different types of control signals? They must!
> ...


Hello,
Indeed. Many Blu Ray Players offer HDMI CEC Control whereas every Cable Box I have come across does not.
With my OPPO BDP-93, my TV automatically goes to HDMI 4 which is where I have HDMI 1 Connected from my Dual HDMI BDP. I use HDMI 2 to connect to my AVR to handle Audio. My TV even has the name of my BDP as well due to CEC.

With your BDP, TV, and AVR, you need to select one to be the Main Controller. Otherwise, you will more than likely run into issues. That is to select HDMI Control On to usually your AVR. Sometimes it is a matter of trial and error to see what works best for you. While convenient when it works, it has the potential to be quite frustrating.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mlhifi (Jul 10, 2011)

I have decided to leave my AVR connected to the TV on HDMI1 because the switching works and seems to behave itself, then run an audio feed from TV to AVR to replace the now non-functioning ARC.
The BDP, when selected on the Onkyo remote, just finds itself feeding into the TV without problems.
So, in a nutshell, it's basically fixed, more-or-less how I like it.
It's fascinating to try different scenarios and find various combinations that do/don't change other parameters... it's a never-ending learning curve, one which never ceases to amaze me.
Thanks for the listening "ear", much appreciated. I will continue to read this forum and, if anytime I can help someone else, rest assured I will.
Best regards,
Mike


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Mike,
I am so glad you have things working to your liking. In truth, HDMI CEC really can be a helpful as it is confounding. When you have some free time, I would experiment with different CEC Control Arrangements to find what works best for you.

When I have more time, I will try to look into your Setup. Please tell me your Blu-ray Player Model and Sat/Cable Box information along with any other HDMI Source Components.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mlhifi (Jul 10, 2011)

My downfall was assuming "All HDMI are created equal"! Given that I ran my own electronics business in the 80's & 90's, I should have known better, but AV was nowhere near as advanced, or complicated, as it is today.
I certainly will be spending time experimenting with settings, in all connecting equipment:

Panasonic TX-P50S20B
Onkyo TX-SR608
Panasonic DMP-BD30
Sky+HD PVR (Amstrad DRX890)
Sony PS3 Slim 320gb

I spend 1/2 my life in front of a PC "learning" all I can. I have always been like a sponge and can't get enough. I even bought an Amazon Kindle just so I can take manuals etc around with me, NOT books!

Thanks JJ, 
Mike


----------

